# Colombian rainbow boa vivarium.



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Just refurbished my CRB's viv and added in my home made background and shelf for him, thought I'd share a few pics!



























Cheers,
Ryan.


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

WOW , Fantastic looking viv, Congrats


----------

